# little gloat thread :)



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Our landlord this week told us he was selling up so we had to find a new home, there is almost feck all houses available in the district that are big enough (3 kids, home gym area, room for clothes etc) but luckily we found an absolute gem about £850 per month over what I wanted to pay. It's location is unbeatable, up on the clifftops on the posh side of ramsgate overlooking the sea, and slap bang next to a huge park that has wild parrots living amongst the trees (were pets but they escaped and managed to breed and survive!) The house is 5 double bedrooms, some have en suites, there's 2 bathrooms, 3 large reception rooms with large fire places, a massive multi level back garden, seperate garage and a driveway for 6, and to the front sea views from the large bay windows. And best of all there's a balcony off from the master bedroom so i can sit and have my breakfast. I'm fooking well happy finaly got a dream house  gotta wait till bloody September to move in though


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Holy fück that's cheap. For £850 a month you'd only be able to find a 2 room (50-60 square meters) apartment in Copenhagen. :lol:

Sounds like heaven, congrats!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one mate, congrats. :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Holy fück that's cheap. For £850 a month you'd only be able to find a 2 room (50-60 square meters) apartment in Copenhagen. :lol:
> 
> Sounds like heaven, congrats!


No mate its £850 over what I was originally looking to pay lol.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

The only question that remains is why the hell are you renting when you earn so much money?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate its £850 over what I was originally looking to pay lol.


I need some sleep. :lol: ffs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> The only question that remains is why the hell are you renting when you earn so much money?


I don't earn that much mate. Just a good wage. Unfortunately o get a mortgage you need a good credit rating, few years of accounts etc. I don't yet have those.

Iv o ly just been allowed a contract phone and an overdraft lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't you earn 10k a mknth? Yet you are still renting??


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Our landlord this week told us he was selling up so we had to find a new home, there is almost feck all houses available in the district that are big enough (3 kids, home gym area, room for clothes etc) but luckily we found an absolute gem about £850 per month over what I wanted to pay. It's location is unbeatable, up on the clifftops on the posh side of ramsgate overlooking the sea, and slap bang next to a huge park that has wild parrots living amongst the trees (were pets but they escaped and managed to breed and survive!) The house is 5 double bedrooms, some have en suites, there's 2 bathrooms, 3 large reception rooms with large fire places, a massive multi level back garden, seperate garage and a driveway for 6, and to the front sea views from the large bay windows. And best of all there's a balcony off from the master bedroom so i can sit and have my breakfast. I'm fooking well happy finaly got a dream house  gotta wait till bloody September to move in though


Aww thats brilliant...really really pleased for u all...I know how hard it is to find a house I got 4 kids n a budget of 650 a month and cant get one...really chuffed for u it sounds amazing x


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate its £850 over what I was originally looking to pay lol.


so how much is that in total then? Sounds like a pretty big place!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

good stuff get some pics up then tekkers, or it's no audi thread becomes no house thread.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice one, you can't beat having a nice roof over your head. Just make sure you've taken into account all the bills as it's not just the rent that will be dearer than you'd planned.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

My nan n grandad live at pegwell bay very nice area


----------



## Deano1991 (Jul 20, 2014)

i carnt stand lyers like u m8.. always talking rich but neva any pichures or evidance to bak anythink up. typikal wasteman.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deano1991 said:


> i carnt stand lyers like u m8.. always talking rich but neva any pichures or evidance to bak anythink up. typikal wasteman.


dear lord, did you just face roll the keyboard?

please read this then come back


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

£850 per month is what some people earn at my work on day shift.

My last house was rented at £500 per month ( 3bed, garden, big back yard, half decent area)

But I live in Newcastle area so hence the price difference lol


----------



## Deano1991 (Jul 20, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> dear lord, did you just face roll the keyboard?
> 
> please read this then come back
> 
> View attachment 155019


I dnt read books m8 so im guna hav 2 reject ur offer


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

You posted a little while back you were earning 3k+ a week or something yet you bought your wife a 2001 X5 and rent a house? Don't wanna start an argument but lol.

srs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deano1991 said:


> I dnt read books m8 so im guna hav 2 reject ur offer


don't or can't?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Don't you earn 10k a mknth? Yet you are still renting??


He does, but spends it all lol


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

This thread will be deleted before we know it

Just like steroid loyds ..I can feel the storm coming?!?!?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> £850 per month is what some people earn at my work on day shift.
> 
> My last house was rented at £500 per month ( 3bed, garden, big back yard, half decent area)
> 
> But I live in Newcastle area so hence the price difference lol


I need to move to newcastle its too expensive in leicester for me!!


----------



## Deano1991 (Jul 20, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> don't or can't?


bet im more cleverer than most ppl on this bored.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deano1991 said:


> bet im more cleverer than most ppl on this bored.


made me giggle mr bridge dweller :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Deano1991 said:


> bet im more cleverer than most ppl on this bored.


Troll.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> He does, but spends it all lol


At first i believed him. Now im not so sure :whistling:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

troponin said:


> You posted a little while back you were earning 3k+ a week or something yet you bought your wife a 2001 X5 and rent a house? Don't wanna start an argument but lol.
> 
> srs


He said before he can't get a mortgage because of his credit rating.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> He said before he can't get a mortgage because of his credit rating.


How convenient


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> don't or can't?


are you eating the table cloth in ur pic mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> At first i believed him. Now im not so sure :whistling:


Spends £9,000 on braces for his trousers :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> are you eating the table cloth in ur pic mate?


dont judge me.....


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Deano1991 said:


> bet im more cleverer than most ppl on this bored.


The irony.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> dear lord, did you just face roll the keyboard?
> 
> please read this then come back
> 
> View attachment 155019


PMSL . . Face roll the keyboard . . PMSL :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

so wait. He earns 10k a month. Doesnt own his own property and has to rent. Just purchased a 2k bmw... Something isnt right :lol:


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> He said before he can't get a mortgage because of his credit rating.


With those kinds of earnings you could buy a house with outright cash without the need for a mortgage lmao.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Tbh I wouldnt rent at that money even if I had that would be like winning the lottery to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

For the record though. We should move house in about a month.

4 bedrooms. Newly fitted on sweet in one bedroom. Newly fitted family bathroom. Brand new kitchen with huge fridge.

Down stairs barhroom. Garage for gym aaaand the bathroom lights switch on as you walk in and off when walk out woooooo.

£900 pcm.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Deano1991 said:


> I dnt read books m8


Well fúck me, what a shocker!

You're literally a walking advert for "natural selection".


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> so wait. He earns 10k a month. Doesnt own his own property and has to rent. Just purchased a 2k bmw... Something isnt right :lol:


Just the deposit on a house like hes talking about would be 100-200k without even going into getting a mortgage


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Our landlord this week told us he was selling up so we had to find a new home, there is almost feck all houses available in the district that are big enough (3 kids, home gym area, room for clothes etc) but luckily we found an absolute gem about £850 per month over what I wanted to pay. It's location is unbeatable, up on the clifftops on the posh side of ramsgate overlooking the sea, and slap bang next to a huge park that has wild parrots living amongst the trees (were pets but they escaped and managed to breed and survive!) The house is 5 double bedrooms, some have en suites, there's 2 bathrooms, 3 large reception rooms with large fire places, a massive multi level back garden, seperate garage and a driveway for 6, and to the front sea views from the large bay windows. And best of all there's a balcony off from the master bedroom so i can sit and have my breakfast. I'm fooking well happy finaly got a dream house  gotta wait till bloody September to move in though


Hold on...there's a 'posh' side in ramsgate???? Lol.....I'm only up the road Tekkers I might have to witness this mansion just so I can see for myself the ' posh' side


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds like a load of bo llox to me. You probably still live with your mum.

And no I ain't jealous before you start all that nonsense.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Sounds like a load of bo llox to me. You probably still live with your mum.
> 
> And no I ain't jealous before you start all that nonsense.


U sound well jel.....have u not got an en suite or summat what's up?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

For that money you could have rented my one bed flat on the outskirts of London. It's amazing how much property prices differ and how much you can get for your money depending on where you are.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> This thread will be deleted before we know it
> 
> Just like steroid loyds ..I can feel the storm coming?!?!?


Yeah that was a shame. I came back from the gym and noticed it had gone. Oh well I said what I needed to.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

What happened to innocent until proven guilty.The guy is entitled to earn more than most of us dream of and live in a mansion if he wants to.He has come on here all chuffed and excited about it and just been shot down..If he is lying its his own bull he has to live with not us.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> U sound well jel.....have u not got an en suite or summat what's up?


What I mean is for somebody who has claimed to own businesses worth 100k per annum, buying bmw m3's with cash and some other boasts here and there, then he states he's only just allowed an overdraft and contract phone.

I could be wrong but this lad sounds like a bullsh;ter


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

You could say its a lie but why would you bullshît and say you rent.. Surely you'd say you just bought that house.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Deano1991 said:


> i carnt stand lyers like u m8.. always talking rich but neva any pichures or evidance to bak anythink up. typikal wasteman.


What in gods name are you trying to say


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> What I mean is for somebody who has claimed to own businesses worth 100k per annum, buying bmw m3's with cash and some other boasts here and there, then he states he's only just allowed an overdraft and contract phone.
> 
> I could be wrong but this lad sounds like a bullsh;ter


Mate u can buy any thing when you have cash!! Cars etc.. just because he has money going in the bank doesnt mean he has a good credit rating?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Trying to bring other people down just because you're sharing a bunk bed with your older brother.
> 
> Jealous little bìtches like you make me laugh.


Oi, above your avi it says don't be a hard cvnt. That sounded pretty hard to me bro.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

cash, feck all use when trying to buy a house, I know, been there, still paying the price


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I try not to.. but this cùnt has done nothing but moan and make people feel like shìt all day.


**cough** seems like someones test is kicking in **cough**


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What should I have for dinner. I've got some home made ragu but fancy some thing different.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> What should I have for dinner. I've got some home made ragu but fancy some thing different.


KEBAB


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> KEBAB


Good suggestion but went to a Turkish restaurant on Thursday and a tandoori mixed grill yesterday so need another choice


----------



## Adam7969 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol people take to much offence. If he earns 10k a year that's really good for him, he's doing well. If he only earns £1000 a month, still well done, least he is out earning. But above all, I'm not that bothered because my life contains enough drama as it is!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Good suggestion but went to a Turkish restaurant on Thursday and a tandoori mixed grill yesterday so need another choice


KEBAB.....on chips


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good suggestion but went to a Turkish restaurant on Thursday and a tandoori mixed grill yesterday so need another choice


Just had tacos and rice, that was a nice combo


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Just had tacos and rice, that was a nice combo


As in rice on flat bread? No meat?

Are times tough?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Scrap that just looked into the fridge and there some prawns too. I think I will knock up a stir fry.

Thanks any way.

What is every ones favourite type of tree


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Scrap that just looked into the fridge and there some prawns too. I think I will knock up a stir fry.
> 
> Thanks any way.
> 
> What is every ones favourite type of tree


Conker


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> **cough** seems like someones test is kicking in **cough**


Hey kids are not supposed to take steroids. Sorry Merks.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Conker


Great choice. Classic English, big and during, also entertains kids.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i will make my judgement based on the quality of the canapés at the house warming party.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

the larch


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If you earn that sort of cash you'd pay your debts and your credit rating would be fine. Once the debts are settled your rating will be perfect. I've had a bad credit rating and I sorted mine. I earn 1400 a month after tax.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> I need to move to newcastle its too expensive in leicester for me!!


Haha

Petrol is like 1.30

Diesel is 1.33/1.35p

I think that's expensive so I'd hate to see what it's like down Leicester. Avenge wage up here for a full time job is about 900-1400 per month. A lot of people tend to work for Nissan and Asda factory/warehouses and drive nissans. So nothing is flash or upper class lol


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Yawn at these attention seeking threads! :sleeping:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> Haha
> 
> Petrol is like 1.30
> 
> ...


Yeah I live on a shamelesa style estate so its not posh here just houses are so expensive! 750 for a 3 bed!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well get yourself up here and save half of your rent money haha


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I pay £72 a month rent :whistling:

In my own place, military housing... 2 bedroom flat.

can't go wrong, nothing flash/fancy but it's a roof & means I have a lot more money spare every month!!

used to live in a house in Sheffield £525pcm god what a waste on my finances...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Thought you was buying a caravan in the middle of the woods tekkers? X


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I see tekkers lit the blue touch paper to the haters.

Only £850 over what you wanted to pay, I assume you wanted to pay £5pm?

Picsornobreakfastbalcony


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> As in rice on flat bread? No meat?
> 
> Are times tough?


Gotto pay that 850 a month extra rent somehow.

Chilli mince filling


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Conker


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Deano1991 said:


> i carnt stand lyers like u m8.. always talking rich but neva any pichures or evidance to bak anythink up. typikal wasteman.


Jealousy is a mother ****er isn't it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Don't you earn 10k a mknth? Yet you are still renting??


Yes I'm still renting.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


>


Its good but its no conker tree


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Its good but its no conker tree


True.

Conkers are more of a winter food though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

biglad90 said:


> £850 per month is what some people earn at my work on day shift.
> 
> My last house was rented at £500 per month ( 3bed, garden, big back yard, half decent area)
> 
> But I live in Newcastle area so hence the price difference lol


Yeah mate prices in the south east are very very different haha


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Its good but its no conker tree


it might have water chestnuts in it, good enough?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

troponin said:


> You posted a little while back you were earning 3k+ a week or something yet you bought your wife a 2001 X5 and rent a house? Don't wanna start an argument but lol.
> 
> srs


Sorry mate what car should i have gotten her instead? And ill buy a house no probs.. pop round in the morning with the £400000 your gonna lend me with my 1 years worth of accounts and poor credit rating


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


>


phwooarrrr


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


>


That looks pretty dam tasty. you used a wok too. Are the chopsticks for show or do you actually eat with them? Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> At first i believed him. Now im not so sure :whistling:


Good job I'm not looking to prove anything then isn't it  this thread is about my new home, why make it another 'I don't believe you make more money than me and I'm jealous' thread


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> How convenient


I actually find it incredibly inconvenient


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> so wait. He earns 10k a month. Doesnt own his own property and has to rent. Just purchased a 2k bmw... Something isnt right :lol:


2k? Try again. What's your issue mate you seem to be really interested in my finances and spending habits. You work for the tax man?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Show him your big pile of cash mate (you can borrow mine if you want)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Just the deposit on a house like hes talking about would be 100-200k without even going into getting a mortgage


This. I could buy a house outright If i saved hard for a couple of years, but it wouldn't be the big lush house im about to move into!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Grats man, when your credit rating ends up checking out ask the property owner if you could buy it. Sounds like a dream home.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Show him your big pile of cash mate (you can borrow mine if you want)


Lol I think iv got one still somewhere :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That looks pretty dam tasty. you used a wok too. Are the chopsticks for show or do you actually eat with them? Lol


Cook and eat with them. They are good to mix in the noodles



seandog69 said:


> it might have water chestnuts in it, good enough?


Sadly not. Need to stock up. They would have gone good


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Hold on...there's a 'posh' side in ramsgate???? Lol.....I'm only up the road Tekkers I might have to witness this mansion just so I can see for myself the ' posh' side


You can come round any time you like. Mrs is at college 3 days per week


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Sounds like a load of bo llox to me. You probably still live with your mum.
> 
> And no I ain't jealous before you start all that nonsense.


No your just a bitch. Lol


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 2k? Try again. What's your issue mate you seem to be really interested in my finances and spending habits. You work for the tax man?


tbf when you start threads about material stuff and your own finances , you can't really then question people's interests in those same subjects!

gd luckto you though mate you seem to be doing well for yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@IGotTekkers. Good luck to you mate. Tbh I couldn't give a fvck what you earn or what you drive, it's irrelevant

Don't see why you need to prove or justify yourself to people on here


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> Well get yourself up here and save half of your rent money haha


That is deffo not a bad idea....looking for a new start...was gunna shut my eyes and put a pin in the map


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

juggernaut1984 said:


> You earn £10,000 a month but you've only just been allowed an overdraft? The fvck?
> 
> Either your a bull****ter or a drug dealer
> 
> If your the latter hook me up with a job, I'll be the hired muscle lol


Yes mate banks like to see a regular income before giving credit to somebody that previously had the worst credit rating you can get.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Cook and eat with them. They are good to mix in the noodles
> 
> Show off lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tekkers lend me 3k to clear my overdrafts? Halifax wont go below 30% APR the ****s.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @IGotTekkers. Good luck to you mate. Tbh I couldn't give a fvck what you earn or what you drive, it's irrelevant
> 
> Don't see why you need to prove or justify yourself to people on here


Cheers buddy.

Neither do I mate but people just love to nay say. It makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Adam7969 said:


> Lol people take to much offence. If he earns 10k a year that's really good for him, he's doing well. If he only earns £1000 a month, still well done, least he is out earning. But above all, I'm not that bothered because my life contains enough drama as it is!


Ok adam, i think your slightly confused.


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

Good luck with the house mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tekkers lend me 3k to clear my overdrafts? Halifax wont go below 30% APR the ****s.


Teckers takes meat 4 cash, whats your mrs worth


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tekkers lend me 3k to clear my overdrafts? Halifax wont go below 30% APR the ****s.


 :lol: wouldn't be the 1st time iv loaned a ukm member. But with the new car, moving house and filling it with furniture aswell as going on holiday in 3 weeks It's a tight month in the tekkers house lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> This is a gloat thread after all
> 
> Next choice. Seconds or pudding


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This is a gloat thread after all
> 
> Next choice. Seconds or pudding


BOTH FAHGOT


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

then kebab ><


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> :lol: wouldn't be the 1st time iv loaned a ukm member. But with the new car, moving house and filling it with furniture aswell as going on holiday in 3 weeks It's a tight month in the tekkers house lol


Haha im only joking mate the last thing id need is the margate skins knocking on my door to collect late payment :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> BOTH FAHGOT





seandog69 said:


> then kebab ><


This made me lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Seconds all day long. I'm a savoury man it'd have to be a pretty spesh dessert to tempt me from the noodles
> 
> actually it's Sunday. Fvck it polish off the lot


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> tbf when you start threads about material stuff and your own finances , you can't really then question people's interests in those same subjects!
> 
> gd luckto you though mate you seem to be doing well for yourself:thumbup1:


It's not what it costs it's the material im showing though lol. I made one indirect comment about money months ago and everyone has been on a bandwagon since. But cheers mate, we all gonna make it.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> That is deffo not a bad idea....looking for a new start...was gunna shut my eyes and put a pin in the map


It's not too bad, some rough places but like everywhere else.

All the outskirts are pit/mining villages while Sunderland is a ship building city, probably quite different to Leicester


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You can come round any time you like. Mrs is at college 3 days per week


:no:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Thought you was buying a caravan in the middle of the woods tekkers? X


Will eventually


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> I see tekkers lit the blue touch paper to the haters.
> 
> Only £850 over what you wanted to pay, I assume you wanted to pay £5pm?
> 
> Picsornobreakfastbalcony


On the 2nd of September I pill post you a pic of my breakfast on my balcony


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> It's not too bad, some rough places but like everywhere else.
> 
> All the outskirts are pit/mining villages while Sunderland is a ship building city, probably quite different to Leicester


Everywhere has its rough places agreed....yeah leicester is a case of its own...deffo time to move on...I dont tend to settle very well...this is the longest ive been anywhere.....may aswell just get myself a motorhome lmao....do love the accent your way I must admit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

juggernaut1984 said:


> So how about this job?


Lol I do need a PA but i was thinking more a little slim blonde with short skirt


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> :no:


Spoil sport lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate what car should i have gotten her instead? And ill buy a house no probs.. pop round in the morning with the £400000 your gonna lend me with my 1 years worth of accounts and poor credit rating


Live in a cheap place 2k per month rent lol, pay your debts lets say 2k per month eat and live on 1k per month and in 2 years you'd have clean credit 120k deposit and immaculate credit


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol I do need a PA but i was thinking more a little slim blonde with short skirt


Bummer thats me out then!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol I do need a PA but i was thinking more a little slim blonde with short skirt


would a brunette do? :blush:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That looks pretty dam tasty. you used a wok too. Are the chopsticks for show or do you actually eat with them? Lol


They look like frozen prawns to me, peasant. Fake granite work top too pffffft

(jk)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> Bummer thats me out then!!!


PM me your credentials. Never say never


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> PM me your credentials. Never say never


whats up with this shiznit???? sexist bastahd, what about me, you telling me i waxed my bikini line for FA :cursing:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> They look like frozen prawns to me, peasant. Fake granite work top too pffffftMi
> 
> (jk)


Dont gloat, I bought mine ready made from Morrisons salad bar for my lunch


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> PM me your credentials. Never say never


Lmao....what are the job specs?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Live in a cheap place 2k per month rent lol, pay your debts lets say 2k per month eat and live on 1k per month and in 2 years you'd have clean credit 120k deposit and immaculate credit


Eat and live on 1k per month? :crying: I spend that in the pub!

I'm not like most others tbh I have no great desire to live in my own house. I like to move alot, when I start buying property in 2 years time it will be for profits not to live in. I'll maybe buy a home to live in when I can afford £1m+ lol.

Unless one of my new startups does better than expected that's gonna be a good decade yet lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> whats up with this shiznit???? sexist bastahd, what about me, you telling me i waxed my bikini line for FA :cursing:


Only your bikini line.....chicken!!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Lmao....what are the job specs?


dont ask questions you dont want to know the answer to.... lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> Lmao....what are the job specs?


You would be required to sign a sexually harassment waiver, everything else is negotiable lol.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> dont ask questions you dont want to know the answer to.... lol


Im trying to land myself a job here you!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Only your bikini line.....chicken!!!!


thats a lot of surface area tho :whistling:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Eat and live on 1k per month? :crying: I spend that in the pub!
> 
> I'm not like most others tbh I have no great desire to live in my own house. I like to move alot, when I start buying property in 2 years time it will be for profits not to live in. I'll maybe buy a home to live in when I can afford £1m+ lol.
> 
> Unless one of my new startups does better than expected that's gonna be a good decade yet lol


Wtf!!!! I pay my bills rent and look after 4 kids 1200!!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

sen said:


> If you earn that sort of cash you'd pay your debts and your credit rating would be fine. Once the debts are settled your rating will be perfect. I've had a bad credit rating and I sorted mine. I earn 1400 a month after tax.


It's not as simple as that, wasn't for me anyway.

I owed a fair chunk I my early 20's, I payed every thing off years ago and assumed everything would be gravy.

But five years later I looked into my credit rating and it still hasn't recovered, a lack of activity is just as bad. (Since paying my debt off I haven't lent a penny, no overdraft, no credit card or loans etc.)

I've since took a evil high interest credit card out just to put fuel on and pay it off to get some activity on my account.

I couldn't get a mortgage regardless of how much I'm earning now, just the same as @IGotTekkers can't (I assume)


----------



## simoncalver (Jan 22, 2009)

you will have to pop round tekkers, im in cliffsend, also have the breakfast balcony with see view and indoor gym


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> They look like frozen prawns to me, peasant. Fake granite work top too pffffft
> 
> (jk)


At least he used a wok and chopsticks. I'd of used a frying pans and a wooden spoon lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Eat and live on 1k per month? :crying: I spend that in the pub!
> 
> I'm not like most others tbh I have no great desire to live in my own house. I like to move alot, when I start buying property in 2 years time it will be for profits not to live in. I'll maybe buy a home to live in when I can afford £1m+ lol.
> 
> Unless one of my new startups does better than expected that's gonna be a good decade yet lol


Don't spend a grand in the pub then mate, as for not wanting to buy because it ties you to a place? Of course it doesnt mate you just let to buy the property you live in and move wherever and build a property portfolio from there.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> It's not as simple as that, wasn't for me anyway.
> 
> I owed a fair chunk I my early 20's, I payed every thing off years ago and assumed everything would be gravy.
> 
> ...


 Do you want a tip (off record) check your experian report and your equifax report I bet one is miles better rating than the other for example HBOS group use equifax I'm sure you can cross the tee's and dot the 'I's


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> 2k? Try again. What's your issue mate you seem to be really interested in my finances and spending habits. You work for the tax man?


No mate no issue at all. I have just noticed over time the amount of bragging threads you post, yet there seem to be inconsistencies. Ive always found the ones with money dont need to brag about it. Im 23 and just spent 35k on a new car but you dont see me making thread after thread of how much money I earn. 

Enjoy your house bud.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate what car should i have gotten her instead? And ill buy a house no probs.. pop round in the morning with the £400000 your gonna lend me with my 1 years worth of accounts and poor credit rating


I can't get credit and had just one year accounts I got a mortgage. Get a good accountant and mortgage advisor and they will get u a mortgage.

**** knows how though although I have zero debt except mortgage now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> No mate no issue at all. I have just noticed over time the amount of bragging threads you post, yet there seem to be inconsistencies. Ive always found the ones with money dont need to brag about it. Im 23 and just spent 35k on a new car but you dont see me making thread after thread of how much money I earn.
> 
> Enjoy your house bud.


Well thats just asking for 'picsornocar'


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Do you want a tip (off record) check your experian report and your equifax report I bet one is miles better rating than the other for example HBOS group use equifax I'm sure you can cross the tee's and dot the 'I's


I've got my Experian report, but I'll look into getting the equifax one as well, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

What happened to living in a caravan etc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I can't get credit and had just one year accounts I got a mortgage. Get a good accountant and mortgage advisor and they will get u a mortgage.
> 
> **** knows how though although I have zero debt except mortgage now


With what lender please?  There are very few lenders that do one years accounts and zero I can think of that do with a ccj on file. I'm a whole of market mortgage adviser btw, or was until three weeks ago


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> No mate no issue at all. I have just noticed over time the amount of bragging threads you post, yet there seem to be inconsistencies. Ive always found the ones with money dont need to brag about it. Im 23 and just spent 35k on a new car but you dont see me making thread after thread of how much money I earn.
> 
> Enjoy your house bud.


Spent £35k of your own cash or borrowed £35k on finance 'coz that's not the same thing..


----------



## garethchall1 (Feb 27, 2007)

SkinnyJ said:


> No mate no issue at all. I have just noticed over time the amount of bragging threads you post, yet there seem to be inconsistencies. Ive always found the ones with money dont need to brag about it. Im 23 and just spent 35k on a new car but you dont see me making thread after thread of how much money I earn.
> 
> Enjoy your house bud.


You didn't spend 35k on a car. You didn't have 35k what you mean is you financed or loaned up to your eye balls and will be repaying this back monthly for a very long time. Its not impressive.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I've got my Experian report, but I'll look into getting the equifax one as well, cheers :thumbup1:


If youre naughty and your equifax is sweet use halifax for borrowing if your experian is clean use santander. I wouldnt suggest this at all


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> With what lender please?  There are very few lenders that do one years accounts and zero I can think of that do with a ccj on file. I'm a whole of market mortgage adviser btw, or was until three weeks ago


I forgot to mention my other half is employed too lol so that's why lol

Halifax btw used Alexander hall as my friend works for them so didn't cost much


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> If youre naughty and your equifax is sweet use halifax for borrowing if your experian is clean use santander. I wouldnt suggest this at all


Experian has a couple of markers, both paid off, I just need more actively on there hence I've gotten the evil credit card,

Cheers for the tips, :beer:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I forgot to mention my other half is employed too lol so that's why lol
> 
> Halifax btw used Alexander hall as my friend works for them so didn't cost much


So you just put the mortgage in just her name then and then signed half the house to you after completion to protect yourself, so in the eyes of the lender she owns it outright and you dont exist but legally half of its yours. Its naughty but done all the time, so I'm not playing mortgage police


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> With what lender please?  There are very few lenders that do one years accounts and zero I can think of that do with a ccj on file. I'm a whole of market mortgage adviser btw, or was until three weeks ago


Halifax will lend with one years accounts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> So you just put the mortgage in just her name then and then signed half the house to you after completion to protect yourself, so in the eyes of the lender she owns it outright and you dont exist but legally half of its yours. Its naughty but done all the time, so I'm not playing mortgage police


No half each. All completely above board. They never questioned me once unless my mate did some fiddling with out telling me lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Halifax will lend with one years accounts


They must do or I'd be living at the parents still lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Halifax will lend with one years accounts


with a ccj?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> with a ccj?


I have 0 debts


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> with a ccj?


No idea don't have one so didn't ask


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The whole mortgage market is bent as fcuk anyway. Go see broker at 65% ltv he says to lender you are self employed and earn 50k per year but only earn 20k per year with one years accounts, as long as your clean they will never ask the broker to prove it. I hate the industry I work in as every fcuker is a lieing bent thieving back stabbing crook


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> No half each. All completely above board. They never questioned me once unless my mate did some fiddling with out telling me lol


Opposite for us, wife had to sign she would leave if house sold otherwise they were happy using the equity from the old jointly owned house as a deposit


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tell the truth teks

The landlord kicked you out for going vegan and turning from skin to new age hippie


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> No idea don't have one so didn't ask


Yeah I said few do with one years accounts and none with a ccj you quoted that part and said halifax do. We are getting our wires crossed. Halifax would not lend to someone with one years accounts and a ccj period


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I have 0 debts


Sorry I thought you said you had bad credit rating, sorry if I misunderstood?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Sorry I thought you said you had bad credit rating, sorry if I misunderstood?


Ye cool mate

And ye bent as **** that's the world get on the train lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I hate the industry I work in as every fcuker is a lieing bent thieving back stabbing crook


that maybe true SwAn1, but you are OUR lieing bent thieving back stabbing crook


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye cool mate
> 
> And ye bent as **** that's the world get on the train lol


Feels that way I know a dozen brokers all are bent Im the only one that plays a straight bat, guess who's doing better in life. I like to sleep at night though even though at the moment its in a hedge


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Our landlord this week told us he was selling up so we had to find a new home, there is almost feck all houses available in the district that are big enough (3 kids, home gym area, room for clothes etc) but luckily we found an absolute gem about £850 per month over what I wanted to pay. It's location is unbeatable, up on the clifftops on the posh side of ramsgate overlooking the sea, and slap bang next to a huge park that has wild parrots living amongst the trees (were pets but they escaped and managed to breed and survive!) The house is 5 double bedrooms, some have en suites, there's 2 bathrooms, 3 large reception rooms with large fire places, a massive multi level back garden, seperate garage and a driveway for 6, and to the front sea views from the large bay windows. And best of all there's a balcony off from the master bedroom so i can sit and have my breakfast. I'm fooking well happy finaly got a dream house  gotta wait till bloody September to move in though


What happened to your idea as living like a pikey in a caravan ? Also not been on here in a while, you still a veggie ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sams said:


> , you still a veggie ?


I think he just sprained his ankle mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Feels that way I know a dozen brokers all are bent Im the only one that plays a straight bat, guess who's doing better in life. I like to sleep at night though even though at the moment its in a hedge


Lol you got to have a line mate. But those people make the world

Go round just as much as everyone else. Be smart and live by you line imo


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Feels that way I know a dozen brokers all are bent Im the only one that plays a straight bat, guess who's doing better in life. I like to sleep at night though even though at the moment its in a hedge


as a man once told me, you cant eat honour or ideals


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> as a man once told me, you cant eat honour or ideals


Yeah I realise Im the mug lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> It's not as simple as that, wasn't for me anyway.
> 
> I owed a fair chunk I my early 20's, I payed every thing off years ago and assumed everything would be gravy.
> 
> ...


That right. I don't owe any money anymore but my credit is still ****. Now iv got my phone and an overdraft I might be able to start building it. I applied for one of those really high interest credit cards the other day the ones for people with bad credit, failed. Lol.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I realise Im the mug lol


if you realsie it maybe you're not such a mug afterall 

but if your luck is anything like mine, the moment you do something you're the first one caught and bent over for it :wacko:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

simoncalver said:


> you will have to pop round tekkers, im in cliffsend, also have the breakfast balcony with see view and indoor gym


Deffo mate  do you know a blonde bird called chow that used to ride a pink moped?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> No mate no issue at all. I have just noticed over time the amount of bragging threads you post, yet there seem to be inconsistencies. Ive always found the ones with money dont need to brag about it. Im 23 and just spent 35k on a new car but you dont see me making thread after thread of how much money I earn.
> 
> Enjoy your house bud.


The day I make a thread saying how much money I earn is the day you comments hold validity mate.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> That right. I don't owe any money anymore but my credit is still ****. Now iv got my phone and an overdraft I might be able to start building it. I applied for one of those really high interest credit cards the other day the ones for people with bad credit, failed. Lol.


I got my credit report from Experian, once you've got that it will "match" you to lenders that are more likely to approve you,

Mine is a vanquis card, but as it goes I can't get an overdraft.. 

(Santander)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> What happened to living in a caravan etc


Still something I'm wanting to do


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> With what lender please?  There are very few lenders that do one years accounts and zero I can think of that do with a ccj on file. I'm a whole of market mortgage adviser btw, or was until three weeks ago


I will be in touch lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

SkinnyJ said:


> No mate no issue at all. I have just noticed over time the amount of bragging threads you post, yet there seem to be inconsistencies. Ive always found the ones with money dont need to brag about it. Im 23 and just spent 35k on a new car but you dont see me making thread after thread of how much money I earn.
> 
> Enjoy your house bud.


Please tell me it was an Audi :lol:


----------



## simoncalver (Jan 22, 2009)

only moved here 1 month ago, used to live at brands hatch but wife originally comes from ramsgate, so only know her family


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Hold on...there's a 'posh' side in ramsgate???? Lol.....I'm only up the road Tekkers I might have to witness this mansion just so I can see for myself the ' posh' side


I live in Broadstairs... I can vouch for ramsgate... its a hole! Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> What happened to your idea as living like a pikey in a caravan ? Also not been on here in a while, you still a veggie ?


3 months meat free


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> I live in Broadstairs... I can vouch for ramsgate... its a hole! Lol


Not up by St george park


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 3 months meat free


i just had 2 sausage sandwiches with brown sauce :drool:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

All back to yours


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not up by St george park


I'll have to pop over...

Will put this truth vs lies bs to rest that way.

I'm still calling bs on the nice side of ramsgate lol


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> I live in Broadstairs... I can vouch for ramsgate... its a hole! Lol


i used to work around kent, once you get past bexley heath it's all a hole, with fleeting pockets of civilisation few and far between! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> i just had 2 sausage sandwiches with brown sauce :drool:


How do they compare to quarn sausages?

Lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> How do they compare to quarn sausages?
> 
> Lol


quarn sausages are great on a cut, i had one once and near puked my ring up lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> i used to work around kent, once you get past bexley heath it's all a hole, with fleeting pockets of civilisation few and far between! lol


Tell me about it...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

simoncalver said:


> only moved her 1 month ago, used to live at brands hatch but wife originally comes from ramsgate, so only know her family


Ah I see. Well if you ever see this cvnt on the dance floor in ramsgate just say hello and ill buy you a beer :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> I'll have to pop over...
> 
> Will put this truth vs lies bs to rest that way.
> 
> I'm still calling bs on the nice side of ramsgate lol


Deffo mate I'm. Having a massive house warming party the weekend after we move in


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ah I see. Well if you ever see this cvnt on the dance floor in ramsgate just say hello and ill buy you a beer :beer:
> 
> View attachment 155030


Usually you see someone like that and run


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Deffo mate I'm. Having a massive house warming party the weekend after we move in


In for. Tekkers house warming


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Usually you see someone like that and run


That's the prettiest poo face you'll ever see mate. That was a goodun that one, last Sunday after lunch at the beefeater in Dover.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Deffo mate I'm. Having a massive house warming party the weekend after we move in


Keep me posted bud


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> They look like frozen prawns to me, peasant. Fake granite work top too pffffft
> 
> Busted. But they were tesco finest.
> 
> ...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> They look like frozen prawns to me, peasant. Fake granite work top too pffffft
> 
> (jk)


Busted. But they were tesco finest. 

The kitchen will be replaced though. Only just moved in. Need to get a sofa and sort the roof out first


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Good on you mate hope you and the family will be happy in the new home, as for the doubters, they just dont know mate, said it before Tekkers is a good *unt:thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

husky said:


> Good on you mate hope you and the family will be happy in the new home, as for the doubters, they just dont know mate, said it before Tekkers is a good *unt:thumbup1:


Cheers buddy


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Can we smash your Mrs at the house party as well


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> so wait. He earns 10k a month. Doesnt own his own property and has to rent. Just purchased a 2k bmw... Something isnt right :lol:


Pmsl


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> Pmsl


What's funny? The fact that he doesn't know how much an x5 cost?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Deffo mate I'm. Having a massive house warming party the weekend after we move in


I'm back from Aug 20th so I'll be down for it :whistling:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good on you buddy. I hope you and the family like the new digs. :beer:

...and as for everything else... Who gives a flying monkeys speculating about how much you earn. That's your own private business.

But please limit the poo face photos. Next we will have a comp on who dumps the longest turd while gurning. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> I live in Broadstairs... I can vouch for ramsgate... its a hole! Lol


I live down the road from it so I know lol....actually having a coffee over looking the marina is about as posh as it gets really


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> The day I make a thread saying how much money I earn is the day you comments hold validity mate.


Out of interest why did you feel the need to mention the fact it's 850 quid over your budget if you didn't wanna state how much money you had ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's make a thread about the party so no one forgets


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Out of interest why did you feel the need to mention the fact it's 850 quid over your budget if you didn't wanna state how much money you had ?


Is not really any indication of how much money I have is it. I was just stating that I went way overboard.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Let's make a thread about the party so no one forgets


Good idea Sams. Your not invited though


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is not really any indication of how much money I have is it. I was just stating that I went way overboard.


You felt the need to state you went over budget by what a lot of people earn a month, and that's not an indication you have a lot more money than most people ? Ok


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> You felt the need to state you went over budget by what a lot of people earn a month, and that's not an indication you have a lot more money than most people ? Ok


Some people earn nothing mate so my kids picket money is alot in comparison. Should I never mention my kids pocket money?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Some people earn nothing mate so my kids picket money is alot in comparison. Should I never mention my kids pocket money?


I don't see why how much pocket money you would give your kids would ever come up ?.

Don't understand why you feel the need to gloat about how much money you possibly have :S


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Good idea Sams. Your not invited though


Ill gate crash, finger your Mrs and leave quality


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

great monday morning read


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

fairplay Tekkers, house sounds mint. Does sound like your covering your **** from POCA though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I don't see why how much pocket money you would give your kids would ever come up ?.
> 
> Don't understand why you feel the need to gloat about how much money you possibly have :S


That's the thing though mate i dont, i made 1 indirect comment a few months ago about people that earn over 100k in reply to somebody else's comment and ever since people have been on a bandwagon.. accusing me of going on about it, with comments just like the ones you are saying. It's actually comments like yous that go on about it. This thread is about my new house and how awesome it is. Nothing about earnings. There's plenty of 'my new car' threads etc with people that have more money than me if you like I can post links so everyone can make comments there too 

And like Iv said before I do not have a lot of money, I am only at the start of my ventures. People need to set the bar higher for themselves if they think a few k a week is unachievable for anybody with half a brain.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Sams said:


> Ill gate crash, finger your Mrs and leave quality


With a black eye if I was tekkers mrs!! How rude!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> With a black eye if I was tekkers mrs!! How rude!!!


Na he's alright as long as the Mrs says it's ok he can crack on lol. She's quite fussy though so he'd need to be a 8/10+ :lol:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Na he's alright as long as the Mrs says it's ok he can crack on lol. She's quite fussy though so he'd need to be a 8/10+ :lol:


Hahaha !!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm sure every thread/post of yours is gloating about how much money you have, one minute you're going to live in a caravan next minute your renting £thousands a month, next minute you don't drive and your mrs only has a 13 year old x5, yet your earning 10K a month and thousands more if you could be bothered and no one has no idea what your real job is that would secure this much income?

also some how have sh1t credit history which leads me to believe you went from earning regular £1k pm salary getting in debt to £10k pm within the space of months as it would be impossible to have such a awful history on that sort of money unless your a intensive drug addict or gambling man.

getting old and slightly silly now!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Fortunatus said:


> I'm sure every thread/post of yours is gloating about how much money you have, one minute you're going to live in a caravan next minute your renting £thousands a month, next minute you don't drive and your mrs only has a 13 year old x5, yet your earning 10K a month and thousands more if you could be bothered and no one has no idea what your real job is that would secure this much income?
> 
> also some how have sh1t credit history which leads me to believe you went from earning regular £1k pm salary getting in debt to £10k pm within the space of months as it would be impossible to have such a awful history on that sort of money unless your a intensive drug addict or gambling man.
> 
> getting old and slightly silly now!


your just jealous mate, hes never made any hint that he earns a stupid amount of money and your just picking on him.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

gycraig said:


> your just jealous mate, hes never made any hint that he earns a stupid amount of money and your just picking on him.


every post/thread is gloating about something or other in his life. of course I and anyone else would be jealous of anyone earning stupid amounts of money, no one on this board could deny that we all want to be loaded its the way we are. but constant gloating and bullsh1tting is just boring. a few pages back he states he spends £1K p/month down the pub, this is the equivalent of 285 pints a month - 9 pints a day, yet has 3 kids as well. some sh1t just don't add up. anyone who goes "I spend 1k just down the pub" is slightly pathetic bull****ting or not who needs to know? also don't understand how you say his never made a hint?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

gycraig said:


> your just jealous mate, hes never made any hint that he earns a stupid amount of money and your just picking on him.


In addition he did put a pic up of his spare change pot with had a few grand in it, so I believe him.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I couldn't give two ****s if his a multi million air, earning 10k a month 100k a month or 1k a month, gloating about what you earn or what you have or could have in every post just screams out idiot to be honest. no body likes people who gloat about everything, even more so if its bullsh1t its just very pathetic! I'm sure on this board there are a lot of people 1M+ wealth that none of us know about as they don't go starting threads every 2 seconds.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My old man just gave me a fiver for cutting the grass, I'm gonna go blow it on two, yes two cornetto's at the local shop


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunatus said:


> every post/thread is gloating about something or other in his life. of course I and anyone else would be jealous of anyone earning stupid amounts of money, no one on this board could deny that we all want to be loaded its the way we are. but constant gloating and bullsh1tting is just boring. a few pages back he states he spends £1K p/month down the pub, this is the equivalent of 285 pints a month - 9 pints a day, yet has 3 kids as well. some sh1t just don't add up. anyone who goes "I spend 1k just down the pub" is slightly pathetic bull****ting or not who needs to know? also don't understand how you say his never made a hint?


not really. he might be having food and buying other people pints


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh dear

Why even bother with a thread like this, seriously....

Like many people , i have had Ups and downs but never ever brag or gloat when i get a bit of luck because like normal people would know,things can change in a instant

Especially when they haven't even be certain yet, for gods sake you haven't even moved in yet who knows what could happen

Whenever i reached a certain milestone in my life either financial gain,success etc the last thing on my mind was " you know what ,i'll make a thread about this a brag about it to people online " this thread screams attention and insecurity

Just smile and not get carried away as good and bad times will always come

Also you haven't even MOVED IN yet so your gloating about something that hasn't even happened yet, could end up with egg of the aul face mate


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

PS if i was on 10k per month this is where i would be living

http://www.trulia.com/property/3083376420-146-Ultra-Dr-Henderson-NV-89074#photo-5

Vegas baby


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Na he's alright as long as the Mrs says it's ok he can crack on lol. She's quite fussy though so he'd need to be a 8/10+ :lol:


Well you ain't no 8/10 are you :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

should move to the isle of wight u would get that for 850 a month!!! lol my 3 bed house cost 115k


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> My old man just gave me a fiver for cutting the grass, I'm gonna go blow it on two, yes two cornetto's at the local shop


Now fcuk off and leave me and ur mum alone for a hour


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> should move to the isle of wight u would get that for 850 a month!!! lol my 3 bed house cost 115k


Good effort mate! Was that in Ryde?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yes mate u live here??



davesurf20 said:


> Good effort mate! Was that in Ryde?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Why even bother with a thread like this, seriously....
> 
> ...


Insecurity? Lol. What crap are you on about now. So what I havnt moved in? Iv paid the fees, been accepted and got our moving in date. But I'm touched that you felt the need to write a long post about your feelings.

Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Well you ain't no 8/10 are you :lol:


No mate im 9.5


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> yes mate u live here??


Yeah man, I live at the bottom of Pan lol!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

davesurf20 said:


> Yeah man, I live at the bottom of Pan lol!


Where u train then mate I'm up evo?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate im 9.5


On the Richter scale?

:lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Listen tekkers has got a bad credit rating but they have credit and referenced checked him and allowed him to have a 5 bedroom mansion, we should be pleased for him


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Listen tekkers has got a bad credit rating but they have credit and referenced checked him and allowed him to have a 5 bedroom mansion, we should be pleased for him


Thankyou


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thankyou


I think he was being sarcastic..... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not having a credit rating is as bad as having bad credit also without 2 years of self employed accounts you struggle to get any credit , funny how those on benefits can get everything and the working man gets nowt .

and so fcuking what that he`s gloating (yes he earns 10k+ monthly) it`s no different to people posting progress pics or pb`s it`s just the tekkers way .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I think he was being sarcastic..... :lol:


Oh was he? Lol. I just thought it was an odd random comment, like on of those bots that spam youtube


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> not having a credit rating is as bad as having bad credit also without 2 years of self employed accounts you struggle to get any credit , funny how those on benefits can get everything and the working man gets nowt .
> 
> and so fcuking what that he`s gloating (yes he earns 10k+ monthly) it`s no different to people posting progress pics or pb`s it`s just the tekkers way .


Exactly. It's not like iv got any mates in real life I can gloat to :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Exactly. It's not like iv got any mates in real life I can gloat to :lol:


and i bet your mrs is watching only way is marbs and keeps telling you to sshh :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ewen said:


> not having a credit rating is as bad as having bad credit also without 2 years of self employed accounts you struggle to get any credit , funny how those on benefits can get everything and the working man gets nowt .
> 
> and so fcuking what that he`s gloating (yes he earns 10k+ monthly) it`s no different to people posting progress pics or pb`s it`s just the tekkers way .


Years ago when I used to sell caravans for a living, back in the days before credit was easy to get, people on benefits were always a good bet for the finance companies as it was guaranteed income.

People on disability benefit were the best bet.

Used to stitch them right up.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> and i bet your mrs is watching only way is marbs and keeps telling you to sshh :lol:


Na it's just finished mate, watching benefits britain now while she's up in the bath probably rubbing one out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Na it's just finished mate, watching benefits britain now while she's up in the bath probably rubbing one out.


bout time you invested in a decent bathroom spycam :whistling:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate what car should i have gotten her instead? And ill buy a house no probs.. pop round in the morning with the £400000 your gonna lend me with my 1 years worth of accounts and poor credit rating


If your self employed you don't have to produce accounts or say how much you income is however the downside is your mort rates are a lot higher than normal. You could lessen the blow by taking a mort over 35 yrs which is possible. My boss did this though this was just before the credit crunch so things may have changed now but still worth a look into.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> If your self employed you don't have to produce accounts or say how much you income is however the downside is your mort rates are a lot higher than normal. You could lessen the blow by taking a mort over 35 yrs which is possible. My boss did this though this was just before the credit crunch so things may have changed now but still worth a look into.


Those days are well past.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Good for you Tekkers. Fukc the haters!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> If your self employed you don't have to produce accounts or say how much you income is however the downside is your mort rates are a lot higher than normal. You could lessen the blow by taking a mort over 35 yrs which is possible. My boss did this though this was just before the credit crunch so things may have changed now but still worth a look into.


10 years ago maybe mate lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> 10 years ago maybe mate lol.


I once borrowed 142K on a 12K income self cert, interest only, no repayment vehicle mortgage over 30 years, madness absolute madness

We paid it back in 2 though.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive got a little gloat of my own my 250 quid mortgage/ month is up in may = more murrys more tinnys and more bits lol


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> Where u train then mate I'm up evo?


I use that council one card thing, and I have a power rack in my dining room, so all bases covered really!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> 10 years ago maybe mate lol.


Ack well those were better times, anyway best of luck with your various start ups and ofc the move


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

saxondale said:


> I once borrowed 142K on a 12K income self cert, interest only, no repayment vehicle mortgage over 30 years, madness absolute madness
> 
> We paid it back in 2 though.


Wow business must have been good lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Machette said:


> Wow business must have been good lol


Wife didnt like it, sold it for 40K profit 2 years after, god I miss the 90's


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Wife didnt like it, sold it for 40K profit 2 years after, god I miss the 90's


Shame on you renting her out!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Wife didnt like it, sold it for 40K profit 2 years after, god I miss the 90's


If you dont mind me asking what is your business?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't mind them tekks. But will you have a BBQ for your meat eater friends?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Machette said:


> If you dont mind me asking what is your business?


Missing the point mate, income was irrelevant you simply signed a form saying you could afford it. 10, 12 times earnings was nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Missing the point mate, income was irrelevant you simply signed a form saying you could afford it. 10, 12 times earnings was nothing out of the ordinary.


And how did that end up for a lot of people ?. It was a rediculous situation


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gycraig said:


> And how did that end up for a lot of people ?. It was a rediculous situation


Thats what I said above - madness.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

think some are a little jelouse if thats what hes got then fair play to the lad prob works really hard for it god iv been taking £1k a week last few weeks but god have i worked for it.

for me though im calling BS iv worked for a bank before i know how the credit rating system goes and unless youve been declared bankrupt having £10k a month go in and out of your account they would be falling over themselves to get you to buy products ie overdraft, credit card and most of all a mortgage because then your 10k a month is tied to them.

As for the argument of he couldnt afford to buy that kind of house well mabey not but if had £10k a month going in in wages i wouldnt be paying someone else mortgage and lining there pockets that for sure.

Again just my opinion but i dont know the lad so as dont most of us so cant say for sure just doesnt add to me

ps just seen your self employed but if your taking 10k a month for yourself then limit the company give yourself a job title and a wage problem done. im ltd and im classed as tech director and take a modest £2k a month after tax ect but i can go for a mortage that way as im technicly and employee of the company and not self employed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> think some are a little jelouse if thats what hes got then fair play to the lad prob works really hard for it god iv been taking £1k a week last few weeks but god have i worked for it.
> 
> for me though im calling BS iv worked for a bank before i know how the credit rating system goes and unless youve been declared bankrupt having £10k a month go in and out of your account they would be falling over themselves to get you to buy products ie overdraft, credit card and most of all a mortgage because then your 10k a month is tied to them.
> 
> ...


I think tekkers lives outside the banking system mate


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I think tekkers lives outside the banking system mate


Get a mortgage in someone elses name and get them to lease the house to you for 99p for 999 years or something stupid like that. That way his name stays out of the banking system.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I think tekkers lives outside the banking system mate


he cant do hes just said hes just been given an overdraft so must have an account?

back to my argument that things dont add up


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> he cant do hes just said hes just been given an overdraft so must have an account?
> 
> back to my argument that things dont add up


You have to pay bills somehow, bitcoins wont do everything, but cash does open many doors.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Its a very English thing to not talk about success on money. Which is weird as most of us try and flaunt what little we have when we do


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mother ****ing bitch landlord has pulled out on us! Aparantly her friends that have been around the world traveling used to rent it from her and they are back in the uk and want it again 

Cvnts . Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mother ****ing bitch landlord has pulled out on us! Aparantly her friends that have been around the world traveling used to rent it from her and they are back in the uk and want it again
> 
> Cvnts . Back to the drawing board.


Smash the place up teks, don't let them mug you off like that, or offer to but the place cash to show the [email protected] who think they can travel the world and steal your dream home


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Smash the place up teks, don't let them mug you off like that, or offer to but the place cash to show the [email protected] who think they can travel the world and steal your dream home


The other one we looked at has ****ing gone aswell. There's literally nothing left in our district but little 3/4 bedrooms with 1 reception  we only got a month to move out of here. Teks and co gonna be in that caravan sooner than we thought! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The other one we looked at has ****ing gone aswell. There's literally nothing left in our district but little 3/4 bedrooms with 1 reception  we only got a month to move out of here. Teks and co gonna be in that caravan sooner than we thought! :lol:


Bout this ..... Norfolk Road, Cliftonville, CT9 2HX

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-31600095.html

In your budget 

No idea what area is like but it has 6 bedrooms PMSL


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Get a mortgage in someone elses name and get them to lease the house to you for 99p for 999 years or something stupid like that. That way his name stays out of the banking system.


how does this work lol?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bout this ..... Norfolk Road, Cliftonville, CT9 2HX
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-31600095.html
> 
> ...


Yeah seen it mate, Cliftonville is the **** end of margate, there's one long road and on one side you have all the poor white chavs, and on the other side of the road you have all the polish, cosovans, eastern Europeans, if you want a jar of pickled vegetables, a 12 year old prostitute or a used blacked out merc then Cliftonville is the area for you :lol:

To sum up, last weekend one end of the road had a man running around the street with a machete before being caught burgling somebody's house, broad daylight lol, they are ****ing nutters lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah seen it mate, Cliftonville is the **** end of margate, there's one long road and on one side you have all the poor white chavs, and on the other side of the road you have all the polish, cosovans, eastern Europeans, if you want a jar of pickled vegetables, a 12 year old prostitute or a used blacked out merc then Cliftonville is the area for you :lol:


I'm on my way


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah seen it mate, Cliftonville is the **** end of margate, there's one long road and on one side you have all the poor white chavs, and on the other side of the road you have all the polish, cosovans, eastern Europeans, if you want a jar of pickled vegetables, *a 12 year old prostitute* or a used blacked out merc then Cliftonville is the area for you :lol:





R0BLET said:


> I'm on my way


 :whistling:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> how does this work lol?


Ive heard of lottery winners doing it to avoid the tax. Where they lease houses to family members instead of giving it to them and having to pay a fortune in capital gains taxes. You would basically need someone loaded who could get the mortgage... they then lease the house to you for a nominal fee for say 999 years. Then you basically just give them the money to cover the mortgage. Technically the house is not yours, but you have 999 year lease... we will all be extinct in 999 years haha


----------

